# Is a projector even an option right now given my budget?



## couch000 (Dec 16, 2010)

It was brought to my attention in another thread that if I wanted to enjoy a "true" HT experience in my new HT room I should consider a projector. The thing being is that we just swapped out our old 50" 720p plasma for a new LED 55" in our den so we were going to use our old 50" plasma in our new home theater room to save some money.

I could possible get a projector but my budget is low, maybe $400-$500. Is that enough to get a decent projector? Is it even worth it? I don't really have much left over after buying all my other components and a projector was never really a consideration.

My room size is about 22' x 13'. The tv will be mounted on the 22' wall so the distance from the front wall to the back wall will be about 12'. Viewing distance will be 8'-10'. The other thing that may throw a kink into this is that on one side the ceiling is only 7' tall and stretches out about 4' to cover a duct. So 4' of the 13' is only 7' tall where the other 9' is 8' tall. Does that make mounting a projector more difficult or even possible?

Do I need to go 1080p or is 720p ok? Most of my movies are now on blu-ray and will be viewed through a PS3. Is there a huge difference between HT projectors and business type projectors? Or does it just come down to specs?

How big of a screen should I get? I was thinking maybe 80 - 90" would be great. I don't need anything super huge. LOL


As you can tell I really don't know much about projectors but I'm starting to research now. Sorry for all the questions just wanted to try and get some help before I make a bad decision.

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, sure, for $500 or so you should be able to find a used but good condition HD projector. If you have a space that can be made dark and a place to mount a screen and projector it is always a better choice than a TV because of the much larger size you can achieve. I have a sanyo Z4 that is only 720p and everyone that comes over loves the picture quality and the screen size at 96" I have converted several non believers to getting a screen and projector instead of a TV because of what i have.


----------



## couch000 (Dec 16, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Hi, sure, for $500 or so you should be able to find a used but good condition HD projector. If you have a space that can be made dark and a place to mount a screen and projector it is always a better choice than a TV because of the much larger size you can achieve. I have a sanyo Z4 that is only 720p and everyone that comes over loves the picture quality and the screen size at 96" I have converted several non believers to getting a screen and projector instead of a TV because of what i have.


Hi tonyvdb. Thanks for the reply. Will any projector do? Is there a difference between a presentation type projector that is used for business purposes vs. a home theater projector? I know I need a projector with an aspect ratio of 16:9 for movies, etc. But what are some of the features that I need to look for in a good/decent home theater projector?

Does it matter what kind of video output the projector has? Do I have to have one with HDMI or do most people use some sort of adapter when connecting the projector to an AVR? I'm assuming you don't have to have an HDMI connection. Just wondering on the connection if the projector doesn't have HDMI because most older tvs connect via component cables.

I have seen a lot of what look like decent projectors out there but just not sure if they are suitable for my needs.

Also, if I mount the projector at 8' high about 9' from the screen will that work for a 90" screen?

Sorry for all the questions but this is totally new to me.:help:

THANKS!!


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Generally a business/presentation projector will not work well for theater usage, contrast ratio is too low and lumen output is too high resulting in grey blacks. Also they generally are 4x3 versus the 16x9 need.

At $500 I would suggest waiting until you can get more money and use the plasma for now. 

Each projector is different so throw distance of the projector you choose will determine if that setup will work with a 90" screen.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I recently picked up a 720p mitsubishi hc3000 dlp projector on craigslist for $275. With 1400 hours on the _factory_ lamp its an almost new projector, and will go for at least another year before needing a new lamp. A manual pull down screen can be had for around $300 (see the link in my signature for just such a screen). $500 is a tough budget, but can be done if you price around


----------



## couch000 (Dec 16, 2010)

TypeA said:


> I recently picked up a 720p mitsubishi hc3000 dlp projector on craigslist for $275. With 1400 hours on the _factory_ lamp its an almost new projector, and will go for at least another year before needing a new lamp. A manual pull down screen can be had for around $300 (see the link in my signature for just such a screen). $500 is a tough budget, but can be done if you price around


Thanks TypeA. I have checked craigslist and there are a few listed but I feel like I wouldn't even know what to look for. I'm just having a hard time distinguishing the difference between a quality home theater projector and a business/presentation projector.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Youll notice that model numbers on craigslist are rarely listed, so youll have to call them to get this _critical_ piece of info first. Once armed with the make and model number immediately google for reviews and specs, make sure it got good reviews and has the specs you want. Home theater projectors will be 720p resolution native, not just _accept_ 720p, that will weed out the business projectors (which will usually have a computer resolution for a native resolution). Dont forget to check for going prices (used) on both ebay and amazon to determine if its a good deal. Once you find one you like and seems like its a good deal, call back and ask the number of hours the lamp has on it, they probably wont know or will use a term like "we didnt use it much!" A little story...

I found the same used projector, the mits hc3000, on ebay for $500 with a new lamp. 

Guy I bought the Mits hc3000 from told me, over the phone, that he had never replaced the lamp and it had "about 400 hours" on it, he was asking $400. Well I knew it had been listed at least a month, and had been _relisted_, I talked him down to $325 before we met. Before going over I researched how to find the lamp hours on an hc3000 projector, which is an interesting method of holding enter, up arrow, and down arrow on the projector all at the same time until an info box pops up that tells you the total hours of the projector and current hours on the lamp. He looks at me and says, "Wish you would have told me that over the phone." Well, no, as a buyer its MY responsibility to know theses things, I assumed as the owner he already knew. So, as a result of me standing in his living room with a wad of $20s' and a projector with over _triple_ the number of hours on the lamp, I talked him down to $275 :clap:

Noting how long its been listed and how much replacement lamps go for ($200 is a good round figure) its a great bargaining tool if you come across a projector with more hours than you expected. Obviously knowing how to check those things will help you get a good price, again google has all the info you need. Dont hesitate to post models and prices after youve done youre basic research, thats what we're here for sir


----------



## couch000 (Dec 16, 2010)

TypeA said:


> Youll notice that model numbers on craigslist are rarely listed, so youll have to call them to get this _critical_ piece of info first. Once armed with the make and model number immediately google for reviews and specs, make sure it got good reviews and has the specs you want. Home theater projectors will be 720p resolution native, not just _accept_ 720p, that will weed out the business projectors (which will usually have a computer resolution for a native resolution). Dont forget to check for going prices (used) on both ebay and amazon to determine if its a good deal. Once you find one you like and seems like its a good deal, call back and ask the number of hours the lamp has on it, they probably wont know or will use a term like "we didnt use it much!" A little story...
> 
> I found the same used projector, the mits hc3000, on ebay for $500 with a new lamp.
> 
> ...


Wow! Great information TypeA. I thought there was a way to check the lamp hours on the projectors (some anyways). As a buyer you need to gather all the info you can to make an informed decision and/or use that info as leverage to get the best deal.

That's part of my charm too- I tend to research the out of things like this and get pretty in the process. I just want to make sure I get what I need/want and pay the best price for it. I definitely don't want to spend this much on something I'm not going to like. 

I am slowly learning the differences between business projectors and home theater projectors. I understand that you need to go by the "native" resolution and aspect ratio on each projector. I'm also finding out that it seems like $500 is about the absolute cheapest that I will find a suitable projector for home theater (and that's pushing it). I do have a $200 gift card from Best Buy that I can use towards a new projector so I might still be able to get near my $400-$500 budget. 

Best thing for me to do is research these things and set my theater room up for it anyway. By the time this room is done I'll probably have some more money to put towards it anyway- well, then again, probably not. But then again, maybe the 1080p projectors will come down in price. 

Thanks again TypeA


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.theprojectorpros.com/theater_details-s-theater-manufacturer-Optoma-pid-1440-expand-no.htm

Might fill the bill.


----------



## couch000 (Dec 16, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> http://www.theprojectorpros.com/theater_details-s-theater-manufacturer-Optoma-pid-1440-expand-no.htm
> 
> Might fill the bill.


Thanks lsiberian. I'll check it out.


----------

